# EpixHD and Other New HD Are Here!!!!



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

So us Dish customers are finally getting new HD!
Here are some cliffs of the announcement from the AP, The official Dish press release will be sent out tomorrow.
By the looks of it these channels should be available this week!



> *Dish Network agrees to carry Epix movie channel*
> (AP) - 1 hour ago
> NEW YORK - Dish Network subscribers will have available to them some of the latest movies from three major Hollywood studios when Epix becomes one of their channel choices this month.
> Epix, the pay TV channel owned by Viacom Inc.'s Paramount Pictures, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios Inc. and Lions Gate Entertainment Corp., said Monday it has signed a distribution deal with Dish, which will make its movies and other content available to the satellite service's 14 million customers.
> ...


and these are the other new HD channels.



> Dish separately announced that several other high-definition channels are joining its lineup, in addition to Epix. The new channels expand Dish's HD offerings to 200 national channels. _They include G4 HD, Headline News HD, History International HD, Nat Geo Wild HD, ShortsHD, Style HD and Turner Classic Movies HD._


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5isj3Qau_veyoU1caqwmK2xjkrxDAD9F5TEM01


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice.
Obviously the more HD the better!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Does this mean we have to start paying $10 extra for Platinum HD again just months after the charge was dropped?

Always happy to have more HD but after getting socked with DVR fees in February AEP I'm not sure I want to eat another increase.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep ,Dish Claiming 200 HD channels now.

Where can I view that list?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channels are not quite lit yet ... but the "200 channel" press release is out.
New thread


----------

